# Nazareth - Jesus hometown



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Nazareth the town at the Galilee Israel ,where Jesus lived and raised , though was born in Betlehem south of Jerusalem.

watch the church of annunciation.

which stands over the house of Mery ,the mother of Jesus where the revelation of the Annunciation took place,by the archangel Gabriel that she would conceive a child to be born the Son of God .

































































































inside the church




















the house of Mery


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

awesome! Thanks for posting. Nazareth was considering a hole back then, but looks quite beautiful today.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Great pics.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

It looks like an italian city on some pics. Nice city, too bad they build so much of those ugly apartementblocks.


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

i wish to go to nazareth/jerusalem at least once in my lifetime...


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

^me2


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

Is Nazareth located in the PA or Israel?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^Israel..


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

xXx carlos xXx said:


> i wish to go to nazareth/jerusalem at least once in my lifetime...


nothing can stop u


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^Israel..



Thanks Zohar....so the population of this area is mostly christian or there are many jewish and muslim residence as well?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no jews in this city...jews lives higher in Nazrat Ilit(high Nazareth) 
in Nazareth live arabs christians and muslims


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Very interesting.I would love to go there one day.As well as Jerusalem


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

I already considered that there were living muslims in the city, where do you think those speakers and minarets are for? I hope the arab christians and the muslims and jewsih people can live all peaceful together, that's my greatest wish. We should respect each other and learn from each other!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^so nice!!!
i agree with u!!!!!
u know in city like Haifa where jews,muslims and christians live together don't understand who need this conflict between arabs and israelies!
i hope someday all Middle East will like Haifa...


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

i need to go to jerusalem and go to that church. I hope the peace can be in the Holy Land soon.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Nainawaaz said:


> Is Nazareth located in the PA or Israel?


yes, Also the pop. 6,032 town in Northhmapton County, PA in which i happened to live ..... we lack a birthplace of christ, but are home to Martin Guitar, Escroc Cement, The Nazareth Speedway and rich white people...Colonial Hospitality since 1640........

anyway, just thought i'd clear that one up...nice pics or the original nazareth.


----------

